# Museum of military-air forces of Russia



## Lobs (Feb 4, 2007)

Has made specially for this site of video about a museum of military-air forces of Russia which is in the city of Monino (it near to Moscow)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuCkYUBo5O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 4, 2007)

Very very good 
I enjoyed that


----------

